
U.S. Internal Revenue Service uses Coinbase blockchain analytics software - aspenmayer
https://www.theblockcrypto.com/linked/71890/irs-coinbase-blockchain-analytics
======
aspenmayer
The deal is for one year and is valued at $124,950.00. I’m not sure if that’s
a good deal or not, but it seems... _reasonable_?

Original title was wordy and vague. It was:

U.S. Internal Revenue Service inks deal with Coinbase for blockchain analytics
software

